# Java und das Internet



## camarril (30. Sep 2010)

Hey liebe Gemeinde,
Ich progrmmiere seit einer Weile mit C/C++ und habe mich vor kurzem in Java eingearbeitet, um mit dem Internet zu kommunizieren.
Bisher habe ich nur Grundlagentutorials gefunden, aber nichts zu Netzwerken. Was ich genau machen möchte: 
Bei einem Browsergame einloggen, nachsehen, ob ich angegriffen werde und es mir dann mitteilen. (also keinen richtigen Bot, aber ich habe keine Lust, mich alle paar Minuten selbst einzuloggen^^)
Am liebsten hätte ich ein deutsches Tutorial, oder wenigstens ein paar Stichworte, welche Funktionen ich dazu benötige.
Vielen Dank an euch im Vorraus.


----------



## mjdv (30. Sep 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/90216-website-login-via-java.html


----------



## camarril (30. Sep 2010)

Ich habe den Code fast 1:1 übernommen, kann mir jemand erklären, warum es nicht klppt?
Es wird der Quellcode der Startseite angezeigt, nicht der, der neuen.


```
URL url = new URL("http://welt2.ameisengame.de/");
        HttpURLConnection con = (HttpURLConnection) url.openConnection();

        /* Parameter per POST senden */
        con.setRequestMethod("POST"); /* die Zeile brauchst nicht unbedingt */
        con.setDoOutput(true);

        /* login/pass ist der name des entsprechenden input fields aus der html seite,
         * username/ passwort sind deine login-date */
        OutputStreamWriter writer = new OutputStreamWriter(con.getOutputStream());
        writer.write("f_username=meinbenutzername");
        writer.write("f_userpwd=meinpasswort");
        writer.flush();
        writer.close();

        /* Asugabe der HTML Antwort Page */
        BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(
                new InputStreamReader(con.getInputStream()));
        String line = null;
        while((line = reader.readLine()) != null) {
            System.out.println(line);
        }

        /* SESSION auslesen (diese Session musst du nun in den folgenden aufrufen mitgeben,
         * dann bist du eingeloggt. ) */
        List<String> cookies = con.getHeaderFields().get("Set-Cookie");
        System.out.println(cookies);
        con.disconnect();
```


----------



## Michael... (1. Okt 2010)

Offensichtlich ist Dein Post Request nicht korrekt.
Ich selbst habe sowas mit Java noch nie gemacht, aber eventuell könnte es ausreichen an Stelle von

```
writer.write("f_username=meinbenutzername");
```


```
writer.write("f_username=meinbenutzername[SIZE="5"]&[/SIZE]");
```
zu schreiben, denn auch bei POST werden die Wertepaare einzelner Variablen mit *&* verkettet.
Ansonsten heißen die Variablen auch tatsächlich f_username und f_userpwd? Sinn eventuell noch weitere Varialben notwendig.
Kannst ja mal den relevanten Quelltext der Anmeldeseite kopieren und die Übertragungsmethode auf GET umstellen, dann sollte man sehen welche Parameter wie übergeben werden.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (1. Okt 2010)

ich wäre mir da garnicht sicher, ob das so einfach geht. Denn manche Logins haben felder vom typ [c]hidden[/c] welche z.T. über JavaScript gefüllt werden. Ich habe gerade so etwas ähnliches vor und versuche es zu lösen, indem ich (mit SWT) eine Browsercomponente habe (die ich nicht anzeige) und diese dann über JavaScript ausfülle. Um mich der Seite bei änderungen anpassen zu können, lagere ich Scripts, variablen und und und in xml/js-Dateien aus. Bin aber noch nicht allzuweit. Bisher erkennt mein Code nur, ob er sich anmelden muss oder nicht.

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## mjdv (1. Okt 2010)

Warum machst du es nciht mit HtmlUnit? Ich glaube damit dürfte es um Längen einfacher sein.

HtmlUnit: A Simple Example: Check Yahoo Email | Java | MuneebAhmad.com


----------



## bunsel (2. Okt 2010)

Ich habe das Beispiel versucht und bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

02.10.2010 10:20:22 com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.IncorrectnessListenerImpl notify
WARNUNG: Expected content type of 'application/javascript' or 'application/ecmascript' for remotely loaded JavaScript element at 'https://s.yimg.com/lq/lib/reg/js/yahoo_dom_event_animation_connection_2.8.0r4_inc_superads_capslock_loginmd5_min_9.js', but got 'application/x-javascript'.
02.10.2010 10:20:23 com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.DefaultCssErrorHandler error
WARNUNG: CSS error: null [1:49] Fehler in Style-Regel. Ungültiger Token "*". Erwartet wurde einer von: <S>, "}", ";", <IDENT>.
02.10.2010 10:20:23 com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.DefaultCssErrorHandler warning
WARNUNG: CSS warning: null [1:49] Ignoriere die folgenden Deklarationen in dieser Regel.
02.10.2010 10:20:23 com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.DefaultCssErrorHandler error
WARNUNG: CSS error: null [1:210] Fehler in Style-Regel. Ungültiger Token "*". Erwartet wurde einer von: <S>, "}", ";", <IDENT>.
02.10.2010 10:20:23 com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.DefaultCssErrorHandler warning
WARNUNG: CSS warning: null [1:210] Ignoriere die folgenden Deklarationen in dieser Regel.
02.10.2010 10:20:23 com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.DefaultCssErrorHandler error
WARNUNG: CSS error: null [1:10255] Fehler in Style-Regel. Ungültiger Token "*". Erwartet wurde einer von: <S>, "}", ";", <IDENT>.
02.10.2010 10:20:23 com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.DefaultCssErrorHandler warning
WARNUNG: CSS warning: null [1:10255] Ignoriere die folgenden Deklarationen in dieser Regel.
02.10.2010 10:20:23 com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.DefaultCssErrorHandler error
WARNUNG: CSS error: null [112:12] Fehler in @media-Regel. Ungültiger Token "and". Erwartet wurde einer von: <S>, <LBRACE>, <COMMA>.
02.10.2010 10:20:23 com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.DefaultCssErrorHandler warning
WARNUNG: CSS warning: null [112:12] Ignoriere die gesamte Regel.
02.10.2010 10:20:23 com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.DefaultCssErrorHandler error
WARNUNG: CSS error: null [139:65] Fehler in Style-Regel. Ungültiger Token ":". Erwartet wurde einer von: <S>, "}", <COMMA>, ";", "/", <PLUS>, "-", <HASH>, <STRING>, <URI>, "!", "inherit", <EMS>, <EXS>, <LENGTH_PX>, <LENGTH_CM>, <LENGTH_MM>, <LENGTH_IN>, <LENGTH_PT>, <LENGTH_PC>, <ANGLE_DEG>, <ANGLE_RAD>, <ANGLE_GRAD>, <TIME_MS>, <TIME_S>, <FREQ_HZ>, <FREQ_KHZ>, <DIMENSION>, <PERCENTAGE>, <NUMBER>, <FUNCTION>, <IDENT>.
02.10.2010 10:20:23 com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.DefaultCssErrorHandler warning
WARNUNG: CSS warning: null [139:65] Ignoriere die folgenden Deklarationen in dieser Regel.
02.10.2010 10:20:23 com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.DefaultCssErrorHandler error
WARNUNG: CSS error: null [1:121] Fehler in Style-Regel. Ungültiger Token "*". Erwartet wurde einer von: <S>, "}", ";", <IDENT>.
02.10.2010 10:20:23 com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.DefaultCssErrorHandler warning
WARNUNG: CSS warning: null [1:121] Ignoriere die folgenden Deklarationen in dieser Regel.
02.10.2010 10:20:23 com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.DefaultCssErrorHandler error
WARNUNG: CSS error: null [1:3328] Fehler in Style-Regel. Ungültiger Token "*". Erwartet wurde einer von: <S>, "}", ";", <IDENT>.
02.10.2010 10:20:23 com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.DefaultCssErrorHandler warning
WARNUNG: CSS warning: null [1:3328] Ignoriere die folgenden Deklarationen in dieser Regel.


Kann da jemand etwas mit anfangen.
Für mich liest sich das ein wenig so als ob das Programm grundsätzlich ein Problem mit Javascript hätte.


----------



## bunsel (2. Okt 2010)

Hier der Code wie ich ihn verwendet habe:

[Java]

import java.io.IOException;
import java.net.URL;
import java.util.List;

import com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.BrowserVersion;
import com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.Page;
import com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.RefreshHandler;
import com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.WebClient;
import com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.html.HtmlAnchor;
import com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.html.HtmlForm;
import com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.html.HtmlPage;
import com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.html.HtmlTable;
import com.gargoylesoftware.htmlunit.html.HtmlTableRow;

public class unit {

    @SuppressWarnings("deprecation")
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {

        // Create and initialize WebClient object
        WebClient webClient = new WebClient(BrowserVersion.FIREFOX_3_6);
        webClient.setThrowExceptionOnScriptError(false);
        webClient.setRefreshHandler(new RefreshHandler() {
            public void handleRefresh(Page page, URL url, int arg) throws IOException {
                System.out.println("handleRefresh");
            }

        });

        // visit Yahoo Mail login page and get the Form object
        HtmlPage page = (HtmlPage) webClient.getPage("https://login.yahoo.com/config/login_verify2?.intl=us&.src=ym");
        HtmlForm form = page.getFormByName("login_form");

        // Enter login and passwd
        form.getInputByName("login").setValueAttribute("@@@@@@@");
        form.getInputByName("passwd").setValueAttribute("@@@@@@@");

        // Click "Sign In" button/link
        //page = (HtmlPage) form.getInputByValue("Sign In").click();

        // Click "Inbox" link
        //HtmlAnchor anchor = (HtmlAnchor) page.getHtmlElementById("WelcomeInboxFolderLink");
        //page = (HtmlPage) anchor.click();

        // Get the table object containing the mails
        //HtmlTable dataTable = (HtmlTable) page.getHtmlElementById("datatable");

        // Go through each row and count the row with class=msgnew
        int newMessageCount = 0;
        //List<HtmlTableRow> rows = (List<HtmlTableRow>) ;
        //dataTable.getHtmlElementsByTagName("tr");
      //  for (HtmlTableRow row: rows) {
      //      if (row.getAttribute("class").equals("msgnew")) {
      //          newMessageCount++;
      //      }
      //  }        

        // Print the newMessageCount to screen
//        System.out.println("newMessageCount = " + newMessageCount);

        //System.out.println(page.asXml());                        

    }
}
 [/Java]


----------



## Empire Phoenix (2. Okt 2010)

Hab mir das mal angeguckt:


```
<form method="post" action="login.php"><input type="hidden" name="PHPSESSID" value="632dc646c8e2b021898e7724845bc026" />
  Username <br>
  <input type="text" name="f_username" id="f_username" style="width:100px;height:20px;font-size:14px;font-weight:bold;"> <br>
  Passwort <br>
  <input type="password" name="f_userpwd" style="width:100px;height:20px;font-size:14px;font-weight:bold;"><br>
  <br>
  <table cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" title="Das lokale Grafikpaket wird nur für diese Anmeldung deaktiviert.">
  <tr><td><input style="width:12px" type="checkbox" name="f_grafikpaket"></td><td style="font-size:9px;">Grafikpaket deaktivieren</td></tr></table><br>
  <noscript><input type="hidden" name="js_off" value="1"></noscript>
  <input type="image" src="images/extrabutton_einloggen.png"> <br>

  </form>
```

ist das formular:
Ich würde jetzt so vorgehen
(mit dem hier)Sending a POST Request Using a URL | Example Depot
1. Lade die seite
2. Suche die <form< und darin suche die phpsessionid
3. Sende post request it phpsessionid,username,password,und dem damit das graficpacket dactiviert wird
4. suche auf der seite den angrifscounter oder so
5. ausgabe


----------



## mjdv (2. Okt 2010)

Das sind keine Fehler, sondern wie dort auch steht Warnungen. Sollte aber nicht weiter schlimm sein. Hast du es auf Yahoo oder deiner Seite probiert?


----------



## camarril (2. Okt 2010)

Ok, ich probiere mal die Vorschläge aus, dauert bestimmt ein Weilchen^^
Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal.

Ok, ich habe meinen Code erweitert, leider bekomme ich jetzt:

Exception in thread "main" java.net.ProtocolException: Cannot write output after reading input.
at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getOutputStream(HttpURLConnection.java:900)
at javaapplication1.Main.main(Main.java:37)
Java Result: 1


```
URL url = new URL("http://welt2.ameisengame.de/");
        HttpURLConnection con = (HttpURLConnection) url.openConnection();

        /* Parameter per POST senden */
        con.setRequestMethod("POST"); /* die Zeile brauchst nicht unbedingt */
        con.setDoOutput(true);

        String sessionid = null;
        BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(con.getInputStream()));
        int von = -1;
        int bis = 0;
        while((von == -1)&&((sessionid = reader.readLine()) != null))
        {
            System.out.println(sessionid);
            von = sessionid.indexOf("value=\"");
        }
        if(von != -1)
        {
            von += 7;
            bis = sessionid.indexOf('\"', von);
            System.out.println(sessionid.substring(von, bis));
        }

        /* login/pass ist der name des entsprechenden input fields aus der html seite,
         * username/ passwort sind deine login-date */
        OutputStreamWriter writer = new OutputStreamWriter(con.getOutputStream());
        String data = URLEncoder.encode("PHPSESSID", "UTF-8") + "=" + URLEncoder.encode(sessionid, "UTF-8");
        data += "&" + URLEncoder.encode("f_username", "UTF-8") + "=" + URLEncoder.encode("benutzername", "UTF-8");
        data += "&" + URLEncoder.encode("f_userpwd", "UTF-8") + "=" + URLEncoder.encode("passwort", "UTF-8");
        data += "&" + URLEncoder.encode("f_grafikpaket", "UTF-8") + "=" + URLEncoder.encode("0", "UTF-8");
        writer.write(data);
        writer.flush();

        /* Asugabe der HTML Antwort Page */
        reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(con.getInputStream()));
        String line;
        while((line = reader.readLine()) != null)
        {
            System.out.println(line);
        }
        /* SESSION auslesen (diese Session musst du nun in den folgenden aufrufen mitgeben,
         * dann bist du eingeloggt. ) */
        List<String> cookies = con.getHeaderFields().get("Set-Cookie");
        System.out.println(cookies);
        con.disconnect();
        writer.close();
        reader.close();
```


----------



## Empire Phoenix (2. Okt 2010)

Post sendet erst die daten zum server, danach liest man den damit entstandenen request
Denke das problem sit, das nicht klar ist das du einen neuen reqeust sendest

versuch mal den stream zun reseten (oder nen neuen zu nehmen)


----------



## camarril (3. Okt 2010)

Meinst du vor dem Erstellen des OutputStreamWriter die HttpURLConnection con trennen und neu aufbauen? Das habe ich gerade versucht, der Fehler ist auch weg, aber bekommt man nicht eine neue Sessionid?


----------



## Empire Phoenix (3. Okt 2010)

Nicht wenn du deine mistsendest
dafür ist ja der erste aufruf nur da
http ist ohne sessions, der kann die sessions nur  anhand der id auseinander halten, und da du eine gültige mitsendest akzeptiert er die.


----------



## bunsel (4. Okt 2010)

@mjd
auf yahoo


----------

